# Aronia Berry Recipe-First Time!



## s.spieker (Sep 9, 2022)

What is your favorite Aronia Berry Recipe?
This berry tastes a lot like a cranberry to me. Has anyone just altered their cranberry recipe, to Aronia instead? First time using them this year!
In your opinion, is it better to go straight aronia berry, or add a secondary fruit to it? 

Quote


----------



## sremick (Sep 9, 2022)

Watching, as I'm on the hunt for chokeberries around where I am at the moment.


----------

